
Tor at the Heart: OnionShare - BuuQu9hu
https://blog.torproject.org/blog/tor-heart-onionshare
======
noonespecial
Downside: Slow as molasses in January. (1)

Upside: Dodges nearly all forms of NAT and most content filters so long as the
server's Tor Browser is set to use only port 443. You can just pop it open in
any random coffee shop and get busy.

I would love to see an upload feature for the client so that the remote users
can return files to the server.

(1) You can help fix this. If you plan to make use of a service like this,
please consider running a relay node at the same time. This is not risky like
running an exit and directly helps services like this run better.

~~~
Franciscouzo
Please don't, or if you do, host the relay node from a completely different
connection.

Onion sites are not completely hidden, and uptime times can be correlated to
know which ip is running which hidden service [1], completely missing the
point of hidden services.

[1] [https://research.kudelskisecurity.com/2013/09/04/dont-
run-a-...](https://research.kudelskisecurity.com/2013/09/04/dont-run-a-tor-
router-and-a-hidden-service-from-the-same-connection/)

~~~
noonespecial
True. "At the same time" was a poor choice of words. I was thinking more along
the lines of if you are going to use something like this regularly, especially
to move files of considerable size, consider giving back.

It's actually not even smart to run tor support services on the same subnet as
tor users.

------
hansen
If you want to anonymously share large files there’s also bittorrent over i2p.
Work pretty well.

[https://geti2p.net](https://geti2p.net)

------
chakalakasp
This is elegant! A small utility that does one thing very well.

~~~
yarou
It does, but it is woefully inadequate for the purpose it supposedly serves.

Uncensoring journalists across the globe? Give me a break.

